
Nobody Can Find the Source Code for Icewind Dale II - pmoriarty
https://kotaku.com/nobody-can-find-the-source-code-for-icewind-dale-ii-1796724450
======
rolph
Beamdog thinks its to costly to reverse it. i wonder if the compiler and its
libraries are around. someone could build a decompiler. I wonder how many
people beamdog might have in the studio that can read assembler? or for that
matter trap and log CPU instructions during runtime sequences. there is a
thinly smeared modders community that have tools and resources for developing
infinity engine games, I wonder if we have somthing usefull?

Im skulking around here right now :

[https://sorcerers.net/community/forums/icewind-
dale-2.23/](https://sorcerers.net/community/forums/icewind-dale-2.23/)

